# Which phone for my brother?



## Quartz (Apr 24, 2011)

The children have just broken my brother's mobile phone. He needs a replacement PDQ. He's asked me to help him choose.

Apart from the phone side, he uses it for internet access quite a bit. He currently uses about 1 GB / month.

My immediate thoughts are that top of the list - and he can afford the best - are the Apple iPhone 4, HTC Pro HD and HTC Sensation. But mobile phones aren't my forte, so I hope Urbanites know better and can tell me - and thus him - the best.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2011)

There's no simple answer - he really needs to try them out and decide. I'd recommend the HTC Sensation/Samsung Galaxy II which are coming out any day now, but he may prefer Apple's way of doing things.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2011)

Does he like to tweak n geek with his phone or does he like his phones to be straight forward affairs?


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2011)

Or, perhaps to make it easy, does he like the wonders of iTunes or not?


----------



## Quartz (Apr 24, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Does he like to tweak n geek with his phone or does he like his phones to be straight forward affairs?



I don't think he'd mind installing extra apps, but he's got better things to do with his time than delve into the innards.



editor said:


> Or, perhaps to make it easy, does he like the wonders of iTunes or not?



I don't think he has any experience there - and neither do I.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 24, 2011)

Did he like the phone they broke?
What was that?


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2011)

Quartz said:


> I don't think he has any experience there - and neither do I.


If he's a Windows user, it's not something I'd recommend or wish on him!


----------



## scifisam (Apr 24, 2011)

Does he use it for photos a lot too? I ask this because most people I know who have kids do. An android phone like the Samsung Xperia Arc might be good for him. 

Anything like that which has a generic mini-USB to USB interface is good, because it is much easier to charge when you're out or to buy replacements if the children/pets destroy the chargers. The charging part is also more hard-wearing. 

And order a nice strong cover to go with whatever phone is chosen.


----------



## Quartz (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, he wants to be able to recharge via USB.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2011)

Quartz said:


> Yes, he wants to be able to recharge via USB.


 
Hmmm sounds like iPhone 4 or a HTC android phone (a good one not budget) might be the way to go. ITunes is really easy to use although it's outdated in terms of app transfer (you still have to use a wire which is stupid in this day an age)...


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

As an aside, I was at a picnic yesterday and every person in our circle of friends had HTC Android phones, with several of them being ex-iPhone users.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 25, 2011)

^ Is it that HTC Android phones are fashionable now and Iphone less trendy ?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> ^ Is it that HTC Android phones are fashionable now and Iphone less trendy ?


I don't think it's a case of "fashion." It's more about pricing, freedom of choice and - for at least two of the people concerned - freedom from iTunes!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> ^ Is it that HTC Android phones are fashionable now and Iphone less trendy ?


 
Yup fashion is part of it, people see others with a certain phone and want to be in with that crowd.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup fashion is part of it, people see others with a certain phone and want to be in with that crowd.


No one I know bought a HTC phone to be "fashionable" although several have bought them because they've seen their friends using them and been impressed.


----------



## Quartz (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. He's got himself a HTC of some description.


----------



## strung out (Apr 25, 2011)

this was the best phone


----------



## blairsh (Apr 25, 2011)

snake ftw


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2011)

If anyone was in any doubt about just how fucking awful iTunes is, check out this rant!

Editorial: Hey Apple, why does it take an hour to put an album on my iPod?
http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/25/editorial-hey-apple-why-does-it-take-an-hour-to-put-an-album-o/


----------



## sim667 (Apr 26, 2011)

editor said:


> If anyone was in any doubt about just how fucking awful iTunes is, check out this rant!
> 
> Editorial: Hey Apple, why does it take an hour to put an album on my iPod?
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/25/editorial-hey-apple-why-does-it-take-an-hour-to-put-an-album-o/


 
With zumocast he could have put the album on his phone wirelessly. I fancied a bit of rammstein whilst I was out in iceland, so downloaded it from my mac over the hotels wireless. Article writer has not done his research, engadget has gone reet downhill.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2011)

sim667 said:


> With zumocast he could have put the album on his phone wirelessly. I fancied a bit of rammstein whilst I was out in iceland, so downloaded it from my mac over the hotels wireless. Article writer has not done his research, engadget has gone reet downhill.


Perhaps he didn't have wi-fi and, you know, _wanted to play the music he'd paid for._


----------

